# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سهمیه داشتم ولی یادم رفت وارد کنم راهی هست ؟

## sajad1379

سلام .. 
چند تا سوال دارم ؟!
سوال دوم :من بابام اعزامی از ارتشه و ۲۴ ماه تو جبهه بوده (همون سربازیش ) ایا میتونم از سهمیه ۵ درصد ایثارگران استفاده کنم ؟
سوال دوم : اگه میتونم استفاده کنم باید تو قسمت ثبت نام اول گزینه جارسال از جهاد کشاورزی رو میزدم بعد گزینه ارتش رو ؟ ( تو بخش وارد کردن منطقه یا سهمیه نوشته بود اعزامی از سپاه و گزینه دیگه اعزامی از جهاد کشاورزی که تو جهاد کشاورزی زیر گزینه داشت به نام اعزامی از ارتش !!)
سوال سوم : زدم تو سایت که کد ایثارگری بگیرم به کد داد که اول کد مای بابام ۳۲ اضافه شده بود ایا درست بود ؟؟
بنظر شما الان من سهمیه رو شاملمیشم یا سازمان سنجش منو منطقه ۲ حساب میکنه ( استانم مازندرانه )!! 
تورو خدا اگه میدونید بگید خیلی استرس گرفتم

----------


## fta445

بله مشمول سهميه هستيد
والا من فك كنم اون گزينه ستاد كل نيروهاي مسلح رو زدم ولي من خودم هم احتمال مي دادم دارم گزينه اشتباه رو انتخاب مي كنم
پدر من هم اعزامي از ارتش بودن
ديگه نمي دونم درستش كدوم بوده

----------


## sajad1379

> بله مشمول سهميه هستيد
> والا من فك كنم اون گزينه ستاد كل نيروهاي مسلح رو زدم ولي من خودم هم احتمال مي دادم دارم گزينه اشتباه رو انتخاب مي كنم
> پدر من هم اعزامي از ارتش بودن
> 
> ديگه نمي دونم درستش كدوم بوده


کدی که باید وارد میکردی هم همون کدملی بابات بود که اولش ۳۲ اضافه شده بود ؟ نه ؟؟
گزینه اعزام از ستاد کل نیروی میلح نداشت ؟؟ داشت؟؟

----------


## fta445

بله كد من هم همينطور بود

----------


## sajad1379

اعزامی از ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح داشت حق با شماست 
فقط انیدوارم بشه قبل کنکور یه ویرایش دوباره کرد و چک کنم ..
خیلی دلم آشوبه

----------


## fta445

> کدی که باید وارد میکردی هم همون کدملی بابات بود که اولش ۳۲ اضافه شده بود ؟ نه ؟؟
> گزینه اعزام از ستاد کل نیروی میلح نداشت ؟؟ داشت؟؟


من الان برگه ثبت نامم رو نگاه كردم زدم فرزند رزمنده ستاد كل نيروهاي ملح
بعد يه قسمت اطلاعات رزمنده رو وارد كردم كه جلوي قسمت پيش كد ايثار گري نوشته ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران

----------


## fta445

> اعزامی از ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح داشت حق با شماست 
> فقط انیدوارم بشه قبل کنکور یه ویرایش دوباره کرد و چک کنم ..
> خیلی دلم آشوبه


داشتنش كه داشت ولي من همونم مطمئن نيستم درسته يا نه
با خودم گفتم اشتباه هم انتخاب كرده باشم،كد رهگيري رو كه درست زدم.لابد اوكييه
ببينيد من نمي دونم ويرايش داره يا نه اگه داشته باشه زمان دريافت كارت ورود به جلسه است احتمالا
ولي شما بريد سايت سنجش بهشون پيام بديد و مشكلتون رو بگيد كه نياز به ويرايش داريد راهنمايي مي كنن
در نهايت هم حتي يه درصد اگه نشد از سهميه استفاده كنيد نگراني و دل آشوبي نداره چون هم چين چيز خاصي نيست و فك نكنيد چيز مهمي رو از دست داديد
ولي باز هم فك كنم مشمول بشيد و بشه درستش كرد

----------


## sajad1379

> داشتنش كه داشت ولي من همونم مطمئن نيستم درسته يا نه
> با خودم گفتم اشتباه هم انتخاب كرده باشم،كد رهگيري رو كه درست زدم.لابد اوكييه
> ببينيد من نمي دونم ويرايش داره يا نه اگه داشته باشه زمان دريافت كارت ورود به جلسه است احتمالا
> ولي شما بريد سايت سنجش بهشون پيام بديد و مشكلتون رو بگيد كه نياز به ويرايش داريد راهنمايي مي كنن
> در نهايت هم حتي يه درصد اگه نشد از سهميه استفاده كنيد نگراني و دل آشوبي نداره چون هم چين چيز خاصي نيست و فك نكنيد چيز مهمي رو از دست داديد
> ولي باز هم فك كنم مشمول بشيد و بشه درستش كرد


خیلی برام مهمه

----------


## fta445

> خیلی برام مهمه


پيام بديد به سنجش به احتمال قوي حل ميشه تازه اگه اشتباه باشه!

----------


## sajad1379

کسی میدونه اخرین مهلت ویرایش کی هست ؟؟

----------


## sajad1379

> پيام بديد به سنجش به احتمال قوي حل ميشه تازه اگه اشتباه باشه!


چجوری بلد نیستم .. 
کافی نت احمق برام اشتباه زد باید میزد نیروهای مسلح فکر کنم !!!!!

----------


## fta445

> چجوری بلد نیستم .. 
> کافی نت احمق برام اشتباه زد باید میزد نیروهای مسلح فکر کنم !!!!!


بريد به سايت sanjesh.org
ستون سمت چپ بالاي صفحه قسمت ورود به سيستم پاسخگويي
بعد در قسمت عضويت ابتدا عضو شيد بعد مي تونيد سوالتون رو بپرسيد
بعدم مرتب هر روز يا يك روز در ميون چك كنيد كه جواب دادن ببينيد

----------


## alidk

دوستان چطور میشه کسی که رشتش تجربی نبوده و درسای تخصصی شیمی زیست ریاضی و فیزیکش هیچی بلد نیست بتونه با یک سال خوندن میانگین هر کدومشو 50 بزنه تو کنکور شدنیه این کار ؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام .. 
> چند تا سوال دارم ؟!
> سوال دوم :من بابام اعزامی از ارتشه و ۲۴ ماه تو جبهه بوده (همون سربازیش ) ایا میتونم از سهمیه ۵ درصد ایثارگران استفاده کنم ؟
> سوال دوم : اگه میتونم استفاده کنم باید تو قسمت ثبت نام اول گزینه جارسال از جهاد کشاورزی رو میزدم بعد گزینه ارتش رو ؟ ( تو بخش وارد کردن منطقه یا سهمیه نوشته بود اعزامی از سپاه و گزینه دیگه اعزامی از جهاد کشاورزی که تو جهاد کشاورزی زیر گزینه داشت به نام اعزامی از ارتش !!)
> سوال سوم : زدم تو سایت که کد ایثارگری بگیرم به کد داد که اول کد مای بابام ۳۲ اضافه شده بود ایا درست بود ؟؟
> بنظر شما الان من سهمیه رو شاملمیشم یا سازمان سنجش منو منطقه ۲ حساب میکنه ( استانم مازندرانه )!! 
> تورو خدا اگه میدونید بگید خیلی استرس گرفتم


سلام
*سهمیه 5 درصد رزمندگان فقط شامل افراد اعزامی داوطلبانه به جبهه میشه و شامل اشخاصی که به صورت وظیفه سربازی بوده نمیشه تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم.*
شما هم گفتی پدرمحترمتون دوره سربازیش جبهه بوده پس خداروشکر سهمیه ندارید.
دلیل خداروشکر گفتن هم از حسادت نیست از این هست که دونه دونه افراد سهمیه ای باید اون دنیا جواب تنبلیاشون رو بدن که حق دونه دونه افراید رو خوردن و روی صندلی های افرادی نشستن که حق اونا بوده ولی سهمیه نداشتن  :Yahoo (1): 
خدا لعنت کنه باعث و بانی کسی که برای علم ، سهمیه های غیرعلمی قرار داد.
موفق باشید یاحق.

----------


## sajad1379

> سلام
> *سهمیه 5 درصد رزمندگان فقط شامل افراد اعزامی داوطلبانه به جبهه میشه و شامل اشخاصی که به صورت وظیفه سربازی بوده نمیشه تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم.*
> شما هم گفتی پدرمحترمتون دوره سربازیش جبهه بوده پس خداروشکر سهمیه ندارید.
> دلیل خداروشکر گفتن هم از حسادت نیست از این هست که دونه دونه افراد سهمیه ای باید اون دنیا جواب تنبلیاشون رو بدن که حق دونه دونه افراید رو خوردن و روی صندلی های افرادی نشستن که حق اونا بوده ولی سهمیه نداشتن 
> خدا لعنت کنه باعث و بانی کسی که برای علم ، سهمیه های غیرعلمی قرار داد.
> موفق باشید یاحق.


سلام با احترام به عقیده مذهبی تون باید بگم پشیزی برام اون دنیا مهم نیست پس لطفا فارغ از گفتن اسپم و کشاندن تاپیک به حاشیه فقط کافی بود همان پاراگراف اول را میگفتید!
من هم پاراگراف دوم  شمارا ادامه نمیدهم تا بحث فه حاشیه نره و مشکل من حل شه بفهمم الان چند چندم یکی میگه هست یکی میگه نیست !!؟!؟!؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام با احترام به عقیده مذهبی تون باید بگم پشیزی برام اون دنیا مهم نیست پس لطفا فارغ از گفتن اسپم و کشاندن تاپیک به حاشیه فقط کافی بود همان پاراگراف اول را میگفتید!
> من هم پاراگراف دوم  شمارا ادامه نمیدهم تا بحث فه حاشیه نره و مشکل من حل شه بفهمم الان چند چندم یکی میگه هست یکی میگه نیست !!؟!؟!؟


اگر به صورت داوطلبانه بوده ، شاملتون میشه اما اگر سربازی بوده چون سربازی اجباری هست ، جز سهمیه رزمندگان محسوب نمیشه ، طبق قانون کنکور 
*سهمیه  رزمندگان به رزمندگان بسیجی ، جهادگران جهاد كشاورزی و رزمندگان ستاد كل  نیروهای مسلح که حداقل شش ماه سابقه حضور داوطلبانه در جبهه های دفاع مقدس از سال  1359 تا 1368 را داشته باشند . 
حد نصاب قبولی افرادی که سهمیه رزمندگان دارن هم ، بدست آوردن 75 درصد نمره ی آخرین نفر قبولی آزاد ( ینی کسی که سهمیه نداره ) در اون رشته هست
*
باز هم برای اطلاعات بیشتر میتوانید با سازمان سنجش تماس بگیرید.

----------


## bbehzad

75درصد مدت سربازیه وظیفه اگر از 6ماه بیشتر شه داوطلبانه حساب میشه و سهمیه تعلق میگیره.الان این استارتر 24ضربدر 75صدم میشه18ماه .پس تعلق میگیره تو کادر مربوطه این مدت باید زده شه  


> اگر به صورت داوطلبانه بوده ، شاملتون میشه اما اگر سربازی بوده چون سربازی اجباری هست ، جز سهمیه رزمندگان محسوب نمیشه ، طبق قانون کنکور 
> *سهمیه  رزمندگان به رزمندگان بسیجی ، جهادگران جهاد كشاورزی و رزمندگان ستاد كل  نیروهای مسلح که حداقل شش ماه سابقه حضور داوطلبانه در جبهه های دفاع مقدس از سال  1359 تا 1368 را داشته باشند . 
> حد نصاب قبولی افرادی که سهمیه رزمندگان دارن هم ، بدست آوردن 75 درصد نمره ی آخرین نفر قبولی آزاد ( ینی کسی که سهمیه نداره ) در اون رشته هست  
> 
> *
> باز هم برای اطلاعات بیشتر میتوانید با سازمان سنجش تماس بگیرید.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> 75درصد مدت سربازیه وظیفه اگر از 6ماه بیشتر شه داوطلبانه حساب میشه و سهمیه تعلق میگیره.الان این استارتر 24ضربدر 75صدم میشه18ماه .پس تعلق میگیره تو کادر مربوطه این مدت باید زده شه


در صورتی حساب میشه که به صورت داوطلبانه از طرف بسیج یا جهادگران جهاد کشاورزی یا سپاه یا ارگان های مربوطه ، ثبت نام کرده باشه و رفته باشه ، اگر مدت حضور درجبهه برای سربازی باشه جز سهمیه حساب نمیشه، ایشون هم تایپ کرده و نوشته که 24 ماه سربازیش ، ننوشته حضور داوطلبانه یا اینکه بابام بعداز سربازیش ، وقتی تموم شده مجدد 6 ماه به صورت داوطلب توسط ارگان خاصی رفته جبهه. اگر خارج از سربازی 6 ماه حداقل رفته باشه سهمیه محسوب میشه اما خودسربازی یا جز سربازی خیر.
ضمنا 75 درصد ، مربوط به کسب نمره هست ربطی به بحث سهمیه سربازی یا جبهه نداره مثال اگر شخصی در رشته ی آبیاری گیاهان دریایی رتبه 10 هزار آورده و آخرین نفری بوده که با این رتبه قبول شده ، اون شخصی که سهمیه رزمندگان داره باید حداقل بشه رتبه ی 12500 تا قبول بشه یعنی 25 درصد میتوانه کمتراز اون باشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## bbehzad

> در صورتی حساب میشه که به صورت داوطلبانه از طرف بسیج یا جهادگران جهاد کشاورزی یا سپاه یا ارگان های مربوطه ، ثبت نام کرده باشه و رفته باشه ، اگر مدت حضور درجبهه برای سربازی باشه جز سهمیه حساب نمیشه، ایشون هم تایپ کرده و نوشته که 24 ماه سربازیش ، ننوشته حضور داوطلبانه یا اینکه بابام بعداز سربازیش ، وقتی تموم شده مجدد 6 ماه به صورت داوطلب توسط ارگان خاصی رفته جبهه. اگر خارج از سربازی 6 ماه حداقل رفته باشه سهمیه محسوب میشه اما خودسربازی یا جز سربازی خیر.
> ضمنا 75 درصد ، مربوط به کسب نمره هست ربطی به بحث سهمیه سربازی یا جبهه نداره مثال اگر شخصی در رشته ی آبیاری گیاهان دریایی رتبه 10 هزار آورده و آخرین نفری بوده که با این رتبه قبول شده ، اون شخصی که سهمیه رزمندگان داره باید حداقل بشه رتبه ی 12500 تا قبول بشه یعنی 25 درصد میتوانه کمتراز اون باشه.
> موفق باشید


نه برادر من.سه چهارم دوره سربازی وظیفه اگر بالای 6ماه باشه داوطلبانه حساب میشه.قانون 96 هست.که نیروهای مسلح تصویب کرد.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> نه برادر من.سه چهارم دوره سربازی وظیفه اگر بالای 6ماه باشه داوطلبانه حساب میشه.قانون 96 هست.که نیروهای مسلح تصویب کرد.


دیگه من در این حد نمیدونم حتما شما بهتر میدونید.

----------


## amirosein

> سلام .. 
> چند تا سوال دارم ؟!
> سوال دوم :من بابام اعزامی از ارتشه و ۲۴ ماه تو جبهه بوده (همون سربازیش ) ایا میتونم از سهمیه ۵ درصد ایثارگران استفاده کنم ؟
> سوال دوم : اگه میتونم استفاده کنم باید تو قسمت ثبت نام اول گزینه جارسال از جهاد کشاورزی رو میزدم بعد گزینه ارتش رو ؟ ( تو بخش وارد کردن منطقه یا سهمیه نوشته بود اعزامی از سپاه و گزینه دیگه اعزامی از جهاد کشاورزی که تو جهاد کشاورزی زیر گزینه داشت به نام اعزامی از ارتش !!)
> سوال سوم : زدم تو سایت که کد ایثارگری بگیرم به کد داد که اول کد مای بابام ۳۲ اضافه شده بود ایا درست بود ؟؟
> بنظر شما الان من سهمیه رو شاملمیشم یا سازمان سنجش منو منطقه ۲ حساب میکنه ( استانم مازندرانه )!! 
> تورو خدا اگه میدونید بگید خیلی استرس گرفتم


بله با 24 خدمت سربازی تو ارتش شما هم میتونی از سهمیه 5 درصد استفاده کنی.* اصلا هم ربطی به داوطلبانه یا اجباری بودنش نداره!* یک کد 12 رقمی هست که سایت ارتش با وارد کردن کد ملی پدرت بهت میده. همونطور که خودت هم گفتی اولش 32 هست. هنگام ثبت نام هم یه گزینه داره نوشته رزمنده  ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح. اون رو باید انتخاب کنید (ربطی به جهاد کشاورزی نداره که  :Yahoo (113): ) اگر دوباره فرصت ویرایش بدن فکر کنم بتونی وارد کنی

----------


## sajad1379

> بله با 24 خدمت سربازی تو ارتش شما هم میتونی از سهمیه 5 درصد استفاده کنی.* اصلا هم ربطی به داوطلبانه یا اجباری بودنش نداره!* یک کد 12 رقمی هست که سایت ارتش با وارد کردن کد ملی پدرت بهت میده. همونطور که خودت هم گفتی اولش 32 هست. هنگام ثبت نام هم یه گزینه داره نوشته رزمنده  ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح. اون رو باید انتخاب کنید (ربطی به جهاد کشاورزی نداره که ) اگر دوباره فرصت ویرایش بدن فکر کنم بتونی وارد کنی


خیلی ممنون از شما و بقیه که پاسخ دادن ..
الان یه راهی نیست من بتونم ویرایش کنم ؟ به سازمان سنجش درخواست بدم ..؟
و ایا کسی میدونه قبل کنکور مهل ویرایش میدن یا نه ؟

----------


## sinak2k

> سلام
> *سهمیه 5 درصد رزمندگان فقط شامل افراد اعزامی داوطلبانه به جبهه میشه و شامل اشخاصی که به صورت وظیفه سربازی بوده نمیشه تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم.*
> شما هم گفتی پدرمحترمتون دوره سربازیش جبهه بوده پس خداروشکر سهمیه ندارید.
> دلیل خداروشکر گفتن هم از حسادت نیست از این هست که دونه دونه افراد سهمیه ای باید اون دنیا جواب تنبلیاشون رو بدن که حق دونه دونه افراید رو خوردن و روی صندلی های افرادی نشستن که حق اونا بوده ولی سهمیه نداشتن 
> خدا لعنت کنه باعث و بانی کسی که برای علم ، سهمیه های غیرعلمی قرار داد.
> موفق باشید یاحق.


75 درصد جبهه که به خاطر سربازی هست داوطلبانه محسوب میشه . یعنی ایشون سهمیه دارن .
 وقتی کارت ورود به جلسه میاد بروسهمیه رو ویرایش کن فقط رو کارت جلسه مینویسه منطه  وقتی رتبه ها میان با سهمیه برات حساب میکنن مال خودم هم پارسال اینجوری شد پدرم هم اعزامی ارتش بود اول کد ملی هم یه 32 میاد درسته .

----------

